

Any set of figures needs adjusting before it can be usefully reported - bootload
http://www.guardian.co.uk/commentisfree/2011/aug/05/bad-science-adjusting-figures

======
wnoise
Decent illustration of <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Simpsons_paradox>

